# Somebody!  Anybody!  Please Translate the Manga: "I Want To Seduce The Hero Kemonar!" (Furry Fan)



## Guilrel (Jan 9, 2021)

A few months ago I noticed this manga ended up releasing the second volume of this pretty great manga which is shown in this picture.  But so far only 2 chapters have been fan translated. 

This manga is about about the black hair girl with glasses who had a crush on a friend who became an adventurer that eventually earned the title of Hero.  Although in this world, the title is rewarded to those who have accomplished great feats or are great travelers, the hero the protagonist is gunning for is the latter.  When she finally became an adventurer herself and tried to get the hero to party up with her so she could get closer to him, he refused and admitted that he only wanted to party with monster girls, but more specifically beastmen/furries, hence the reason why he travels to so many far places.  
After failing to explain his passion and why he's such a furry fan to her (i.e. knocking him out while calling him a pervert when she couldn't understand his reasonings about how they're not the same as animals), the protag gets kidnapped while she was drinking her troubles away by a weird alchemists who wants to experiment on people to make them into monsters so he could conquer the world.  The hero arrives too late to stop him from giving her the potion that didn't really do much but give her cat ears and a tail.  After this she ended up continuing her plans to get together with the hero, but she quickly finds out that the potion did more than just give her ears and a tail, it gave her super strength that doesn't match her mage class.  However despite that incident, the plan stays the same to try to seduce the hero, but even with the ears and tail, will she even succeed in her goal as the hero slowly achieves his own dreams? 

Although from the cover and the images I've seen, it seems that even though she still manages to get to partner up with him, it seems like the hero is able to get other girls to join his party or at the very least follow him.   I still don't know what happened after the second chapter where the protagonist and the hero meets the sphinx girl and I have so many other questions about what happens in the series, and my biggest question is wondering if the side effects of the potion will go beyond super strength for the protagonist.  Now that it seems like the fox girl is about to join the group, I really really hope someone will be able to translate this manga soon.  I now understand what it feels like to be slowly dying of curiosity.


----------



## Vinfang (May 16, 2021)

Do you have RAWs? I could try my best at it?


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

i have biligual friends that could help


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 31, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> Do you have RAWs? I could try my best at it?





Madhu Bumbro said:


> i have biligual friends that could help


After all this time, are you guys still willing to do this?  The deal is that if I can get the RAWs and then give them to either one of you guys, you or your friends will be able to translate it?

I just realize that I'm planning on trying to find a way to actually buy the RAWs of this manga for you two to translate, but does that mean that you guys couldn't buy it either or is it it's because it's too hard to find?


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 31, 2021)

I found raw on ch.1~14. I think the series ended there??? Which chapter you need? Do you have something to trade with?


----------



## Guilrel (Nov 1, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> I found raw on ch.1~14. I think the series ended there??? Which chapter you need? Do you have something to trade with?


Unfortunately it's only a 2 volume series, as far as I know; and basically I wanted everything after chapter 2, but I don't have anything to actually trade with it besides what I'll get with my first Paycheck and my own work of stories and artwork which is pretty average to be honest.


----------



## Vinfang (Nov 1, 2021)

I am making a VN. You got any useful skill to bring on the table?


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/terra-update-logs-monster-themed-vn.1673558/


----------



## Guilrel (Nov 1, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> I am making a VN. You got any useful skill to bring on the table?
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/terra-update-logs-monster-themed-vn.1673558/


Other than being a proofreader, I'm not sure about other skills you needed help with since I want to do something with my writing skills as a career in a future one day.  Here's the latest *Finished Work* that I did this year. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/32431251/

But if you want to talk money instead, we will discuss this in private messages.


----------



## Vinfang (Nov 2, 2021)

Ch.3, translated.


----------



## Vinfang (Nov 30, 2021)

Ch.4, translated.


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Nov 30, 2021)

Checked my goto site, has 2 chapters translated








						Kemonaa Yuusha wo Otoshitai! - Vol. 1 Ch. 1 - The Hero Kemonar and I! - MangaDex
					

Read Kemonaa Yuusha wo Otoshitai! Vol. 1 Ch. 1 "The Hero Kemonar and I!" on MangaDex!




					mangadex.org


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 1, 2021)

Oh wow. This looks righteous. Last chapters were translated two years ago so I doubt anyone's fixing to translate the rest. Hopefully someone does. 

Wasn't there a manga/ anime like this recently? Where some actual furry gets isekai'd and wrestles anthros?


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh you did it, I didn't notice it.  But can you show me where you got the raw from so I can read it at the same time?  Oh nevermind I forgot that Mangadex links official works from their pages.


BadRoy said:


> Oh wow. This looks righteous. Last chapters were translated two years ago so I doubt anyone's fixing to translate the rest. Hopefully someone does.
> 
> Wasn't there a manga/ anime like this recently? Where some actual furry gets isekai'd and wrestles anthros?


You're thinking about Kemono Michi.  At least some people over there are interested in translating that.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 13, 2021)

Ch.5, translated.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> Ch.5, translated to P5...
> My Source: https://www.manhuagui.com/comic/31636/


Nice find! I can't tell is it still ongoing?


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 15, 2021)

Ch.6, translated.


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 5, 2022)

Ch.7, translated. *there's a minor labeling error p.15 onwards*


----------



## Vinfang (May 31, 2022)

Ch.8, translated.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 7, 2022)

Ch.9. - Ch.14, translated.


----------



## Vinfang (Sep 20, 2022)

Please support the manga by buying from links below 








						ケモナー勇者を落としたい！ - pixivコミック
					

【単行本】最終第2巻、大好評発売中！  コミックスの購入はこちら(https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/4803014140)から  幼馴染で憧れの彼＝勇者は重度のケモナー！ 彼の趣味に合わせようとがんばる魔術師ミサ、いろんな人外娘と出会いながらケモナーへの理解を深める…? 『自殺したい女勇者に魔王が困らされています』ぶしやまのTwitterから始まった原作を、 デビューとなる来海きこがエモかわいく描き出す、人外娘たちとの混成パーティラブコメ！



					comic.pixiv.net
				








						ケモナー勇者を落としたい! (1) (アース・スターコミックス) | ぶしやま, 来海きこ |本 | 通販 | Amazon
					

Amazonでぶしやま, 来海きこのケモナー勇者を落としたい! (1) (アース・スターコミックス)。アマゾンならポイント還元本が多数。ぶしやま, 来海きこ作品ほか、お急ぎ便対象商品は当日お届けも可能。またケモナー勇者を落としたい! (1) (アース・スターコミックス)もアマゾン配送商品なら通常配送無料。



					www.amazon.co.jp


----------

